# Help! Clear bump on my pac man frogs butt!



## Cold pizza Sunday (Dec 4, 2020)

Hello! I need help trying to figure out what’s wrong with my Pac-Man frog. He’s a little over a year old, I keep him in a ten gallon tank with coconut fiber mixed with a bit moss, and feed him twice to three times a week. Today I noticed a somewhat large clear cyst on the left side of his butt. I looked all over and I can’t find anyone else who has this same issue. Please help me identify it!


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't know what that is, but if it were my frog, I'd take it to a qualified vet. The weekend is coming, so hopefully you can be seen today.

You can search for a qualified exotics vet near you with this finder:

https://arav.site-ym.com/search/custom.asp?id=3661


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

You may want to review husbandry, feeding practices, (live crickets, roving w no food source) heat gear type, (placement, method of regulation) artifact edges and surfaces, kids, and hygiene of sub and water.
Springtails and isopods cannot take care of the amount of feces a heavy bodied, sedentary ceratophrys this size evacuates, in a 20 by 10 inch footprint. 

That looks resolvable. After your vet visit its very important that factors that lead to it be identified and changed.


----------



## Cold pizza Sunday (Dec 4, 2020)

Socratic Monologue said:


> I don't know what that is, but if it were my frog, I'd take it to a qualified vet. The weekend is coming, so hopefully you can be seen today.
> 
> You can search for a qualified exotics vet near you with this finder:
> 
> https://arav.site-ym.com/search/custom.asp?id=3661


Sadly it says I don’t live by any reptile vets. What else could I use to find one?


----------



## Cold pizza Sunday (Dec 4, 2020)

Ok small update. I checked on him just now and noticed that it had popped? Or looks like it has. Do frogs get acne or something like that?


----------



## Captain Awesome (Jan 13, 2018)

To me that looks like an abscess. Does he burrow all the way down to the glass in the tank? Do you have an under tank heater? (You shouldn’t) I think this will resolve on its own but will occur again if the cause is not found. Possible infection from a small wound or rubbing on the bottom glass. How often is the substrate cleaned? More info helps in these situations. When it popped what fluids came out? Is the mass hard or soft?


----------



## Cold pizza Sunday (Dec 4, 2020)

Captain Awesome said:


> To me that looks like an abscess. Does he burrow all the way down to the glass in the tank? Do you have an under tank heater? (You shouldn’t) I think this will resolve on its own but will occur again if the cause is not found. Possible infection from a small wound or rubbing on the bottom glass. How often is the substrate cleaned? More info helps in these situations. When it popped what fluids came out? Is the mass hard or soft?


 He doesn’t burrow all the way down. My substrate is about three inches deep and I don’t have a heater on the bottom. I spot clean often and change the substrate once a month. It doesn’t look to be infected and I wasn’t able to see what came out. Now it just feels like extra skin. Is there some type of medicine I could possibly use to help him?


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Even though the head has ruptured there can still be material in the cavity that needs assertive cleaning out and irrigation to help assure it not reculture another abcess. 
Sometimes a strong immune system in an otherwise thriving animal can get lucky. But it would be great if you had it checked as the longer it goes the more extensive lancing and invasive the procedure becomes.
A hospital env with paper toweling and substantial cover darkness to reduce stress is usually standard. Particulate substrates complicate wound hygiene.

Sometimes caseated, hard matter can become inert without removal but usually only with proper antibiotic treatment.


----------



## Cold pizza Sunday (Dec 4, 2020)

Kmc said:


> Even though the head has ruptured there can still be material in the cavity that needs assertive cleaning out and irrigation to help assure it not reculture another abcess.
> Sometimes a strong immune system in an otherwise thriving animal can get lucky. But it would be great if you had it checked as the longer it goes the more extensive lancing and invasive the procedure becomes.
> A hospital env with paper toweling and substantial cover darkness to reduce stress is usually standard. Particulate substrates complicate wound hygiene.
> 
> Sometimes caseated, hard matter can become inert without removal but usually only with proper antibiotic treatment.


What substrate would be best?


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

I like peat and sterilzed topsoil packed tight with peices of ground inlaid stone and cork surrounding the puddle feature. 
I give them a deep cavern to satisfy their security needs.
They seemed content and alert at appropriate times with healthy patterns of soaking, peeking in ambush mode, and even basking in the am hours when it was quiet.


----------

